# South Bristol restaurant recommendations



## Thora (May 29, 2013)

Or pubs that do nice food.

Bedminster/Windmill Hill/Totterdown areas.  Anywhere know somewhere that would be good for a nice lunch?


----------



## xenon (May 29, 2013)

Botalinos on Bedminser parade do lunch time deals IIRC. Only been once, in the evening. Quite nice. Good pizza.

Grounded also on Bedminster Parade. Cafe / bar place. Menu looks alright, though I've never actually eaten there...

Don't know about nice, I don't often eat in pubs anyway. The Windmill I think does food. Loads of places off north Street. Assembly on East Street. Whetherspoons.


----------



## xenon (May 29, 2013)

Oh and the Indian place too but I forget the name. Were two, one closed.


----------



## Geri (May 29, 2013)

xenon said:


> Oh and the Indian place too but I forget the name. Were two, one closed.


 
Ganesha? Best Indian food I have had for a long time, although the waiter was a bit rude (got arsey when I asked for an onion bhaji, and said they only had them on the menu for "children and stubborn people") and was also a little racist towards Bangladeshis. He also refused to let my friend order poppadoms!


----------



## Thora (May 30, 2013)

I didn't notice I had any replies!  We went to the Spotted Cow on North Street in the end, it was nice food and not too expensive.


----------



## xenon (May 31, 2013)

Geri said:


> Ganesha? Best Indian food I have had for a long time, although the waiter was a bit rude (got arsey when I asked for an onion bhaji, and said they only had them on the menu for "children and stubborn people") and was also a little racist towards Bangladeshis. He also refused to let my friend order poppadoms!



That's the one.  at the waiter. I walk past it most days. Smells nice. I think the other one is where a new fish / chicken / generic takeway is now situated. Just what Bedminster needs facepalm: Why not a decent Chinese takeaway... I mean, I'd be happy enough with a semi decent Chinese takeaway between my local and home. 



Thora said:


> I didn't notice I had any replies!  We went to the Spotted Cow on North Street in the end, it was nice food and not too expensive.



It's alright in there IIRC, except weekend nights, plays host to a few too many groups of gobby beery twatss. The Book Shop supposedly does good food. They alternate between tapas and... Something else.  Beer's a bit pricey. (note to self, drink less and eat more.)


----------



## astral (May 31, 2013)

I was just coming in to recommend the Star and Dove.


----------



## kalidarkone (May 31, 2013)

What about that zaza's kitchen in Southville? Have heard good things about it...


----------



## astral (May 31, 2013)

kalidarkone said:


> What about that zaza's kitchen in Southville? Have heard good things about it...


 
Oh I ate there last summer.  It was nice I think, but my memories of that evening were a bit fuzzy.


----------



## Thora (May 31, 2013)

kalidarkone said:


> What about that zaza's kitchen in Southville? Have heard good things about it...


 
Is there one on Stokes Croft too?


----------



## Yetman (May 31, 2013)

Heard great things about this place but its vegetarian so I've never gone

http://www.thethalicafe.co.uk/


----------



## Yetman (May 31, 2013)

Hang on, just checked the menu and the Southville place serves chicken and lamb


----------



## Thora (May 31, 2013)

I don't think any of the Thalis are exclusively veggie?


----------



## astral (May 31, 2013)

They used to be.  The serving of fish and chicken were brought in relatively recently.

Their veggie thalis are excellent.


----------



## Thora (May 31, 2013)

The one in Easton was doing fish at least 5 years ago.


----------



## kalidarkone (Jun 1, 2013)

Thora said:


> Is there one on Stokes Croft too?


No it moved to Southville- Lil Jen went there recently so ask her.


----------



## BlackArab (Jun 2, 2013)

xenon said:


> That's the one.  at the waiter. I walk past it most days. Smells nice. I think the other one is where a new fish / chicken / generic takeway is now situated. Just what Bedminster needs facepalm: Why not a decent Chinese takeaway... I mean, I'd be happy enough with a semi decent Chinese takeaway between my local and home.


 
Enid's on North St is a good Chinese takeway, there was another on North St nearer the swimming baths end but can't remember the name.


----------



## xenon (Jun 7, 2013)

BlackArab said:


> Enid's on North St is a good Chinese takeway, there was another on North St nearer the swimming baths end but can't remember the name.



Ah yeah. Enids "Fis" Bar. Bit out my way, for the post pub walk. I used to prefer Willow Garden though, when lived further down there.

I know the one you mean by the pool. Further down past Bay Kitchen pub. (Which is fucking horrible, at least at night time) I keep forgetting to try it. Heard several peple say it was shit a few years ago.

(I got chicken from the new place the other night. Was pretty good. 7.4 times better than Miss Millies, which isn't hard I know.)


----------



## kropotkin (Jun 7, 2013)

Willow garden is balls. There is a great one for takeaway called Beijing express that serves the best Chinese food I've ever had.

Ganesha is awesome.

The new mud dock cafe does good lunch and pizza. I like the Moroccan restaurant opposite the tobacco factory...


----------



## Geri (Jun 7, 2013)

kropotkin said:


> The new mud dock cafe does good lunch and pizza.


 
Where is the new one?


----------



## kropotkin (Jun 7, 2013)

Well, fairly new! On Gaol Ferry Bridge footbridge


----------



## Geri (Jun 7, 2013)

Oh yeah, was going to go there last year but didn't get around to it. We are boycotting it now anyway due to their love of George Ferguson.


----------



## xenon (Jun 7, 2013)

I'll try Beiging Kitchen some time. Been using Hotcha off Baldwin Street. Chan's across town are nice but don't deliver to my postcode.


----------



## BlackArab (Jun 14, 2013)

xenon said:


> Ah yeah. Enids "Fis" Bar. Bit out my way, for the post pub walk. I used to prefer Willow Garden though, when lived further down there.
> 
> I know the one you mean by the pool. Further down past Bay Kitchen pub. (Which is fucking horrible, at least at night time) I keep forgetting to try it. Heard several peple say it was shit a few years ago.
> 
> (I got chicken from the new place the other night. Was pretty good. 7.4 times better than Miss Millies, which isn't hard I know.)


 

It was shit ten years ago when I was living there. Far too many takeaways and cheap booze in that area for me, I lost weight when I moved. Mind you that says a lot about my willpower.


----------

